# How to reset CPU After Overclock



## GSaunders (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello Please help, when i do a system Recovery and reset to the day i bought my laptop will any overclocking done to the CPU go back to the day i bought it or will the setting stay on there.
Because i am really scared of something going wrong.
Thank you
George


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

That deals with the BIOS and shouldn't reset any of the OC. But if it does you can always change it back.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

recovery software will recover the software, not likely to do the overclock. To reset an overclock load optimised defaults in the BIOS or do a CMOS reset then load optimised defaults.


----------



## ShellyJoy83 (Mar 15, 2013)

By which way you are overclock your cpu. Mention the name of the software.
and mobo name and model


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

greenbrucelee said:


> recovery software will recover the software, not likely to do the overclock. To reset an overclock load optimised defaults in the BIOS or do a CMOS reset then load optimised defaults.


----------

